# Inner tie-rods! Please help a newbie!



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

I searched your forum and came up empty handed with results for this topic, so i figured i would just ask.


So, basically this (besides the camber kit and upper pillowball mounts) is all i have left to do suspension wise. My OEM inner tie rod was bent, so i used the good ol plasma cutter and got rid of that problem... Now i have about a 2 1/2 peice of inner tie-rod sticking out of the rack... bwahahaha! 

My problem is, i know one tie rod is threaded backwards for saftey reason's, but i cannot find out which one... and the tools that i rented from autozone to do this job right... Aret working at ALL! If anyone had some tips for me i would really appreciate them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

To replace the inner part of tie-rod, you need to remove the boot, pry up the locking tabs of the tie-rod inner socket lock plate. Now you can unscrew the tie-rod inner socket from the rack rod.

Buy a new lock plate and when installing the new tie-rod, use a locking sealant like 'Locktite' and torque the inner socket to 78 - 98Nm (58 - 72Ft-lb). Bend the locking tabs around the inner socket.


----------



## positron (Oct 16, 2006)

You can see that locking spacer in the pic below.








The old locking plate at the top and the new one on the bottom.


----------



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for that info... It's all said and done, but the tie-rod doesn't want to unscrew. Ive tried everything from properly fitting open end wrenches to vice-grips. Is there a special "tool" that i should be using. I know i rented some thing... that looked like a rounded off socket that was cut in half then that inserted into a long nightstick looking handle... but it didn't do anything but go around the inner tie rod backhalf and just sit on it, looking too big.

I can post up pictures if that would help at all..


----------



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, now my only problem is that im not sure if both rods follow the phrase "righty tighty, lefty loosy" or if one is threaded backwards. I've heard that the drivers side unscrews normally (To the left) but the passanger side unscrews to the right. I cant belive that i have yet to figure this out and ive swapped motors. I feel usless right now... haha


Please help me out guys... Maybe i could picture journal it and you could use it as a sticky of some sort to direct people like me too when they ask this. haha..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Look at the exposed threads on the tie-rod ends to see if it's a right or left hand thread.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

ive seen that tool your talking about i used it on a ford but i dont remember how to use it.


----------



## Ratrice (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, i feel like a pro now... Those threads would be the same wouldnt they? Hahahahahahahaha... Well, ask a stupid question... Get a stupidly smart/correct answer i guess. Haha


----------

